# Bracelet replacement



## pmastin (Feb 25, 2018)

Any thoughts on changing a Breitling bracelet for a generic leather one? I've done it and like the look but got some differing opinion...is is daft having a £20 strap on instead of the original bracelet?


----------



## mac's TT (Apr 29, 2009)

Not at all, it's whatever you are comfortable with, I've got a Seawolf on a rubber pro III at this precise moment


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

You can get some good Breitling style leather straps relatively cheaply, I have done it in the past


----------



## pmastin (Feb 25, 2018)

Strap was only £20 but leather and actually looks really good, just fancied a change from the 'all metal' look


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

If it is on a metal bracelet keep it that way in my opinion if it is on a Breitling leather strap then buy generic Breitling style straps as rolexgirl says they aren't that expensive.

UNless you want a break from all that shiny steel!


----------



## pmastin (Feb 25, 2018)

Think that's why I did it, for a change from all that steel!


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Done the same myself a few times. Basically whatever you think looks good probably is as beauty is in the eye of the beholder ( to quote an old proverb...).


----------



## pmastin (Feb 25, 2018)

I thin' it looks fab so all gooda, sorry for being needy lol


----------



## jsmithie82 (Aug 8, 2018)

Yes I agree. It's nice to have a change and as long as you like the look and it is comfortable then go for it. Another bonus is that it will keep your original strap nice because you wont be wearing it.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

watchnut100 said:


> I prefer steel but do have some leather strapped watches, whatever you prefer.


 Another long-dead thread resurrected. What are you trying to sell?


----------

